# Spotify!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps,

humble apology's if this is naughty, but would anyone be in a position/kind enough to gibve me an invite to spotify? I'd love to be able to listen to music at work whilst I'm looking at baddies on the computer!

Cheers


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

i've got no invites but I have an old free account you can have if you want it.

let me know and i'll PM you login + Password.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

They must have changed it fairly recently, then. I signed up to Spotify free a few months ago without having to have an invite, but having just looked at their website now it's clear they've tightened things up.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Spotify needs an invitation?

It sounds like a hidden P2P service, a secret club for the priviledged.

The music industry should get a grip on reality and make tracks available to everyone for a fair price. How fecking hard is that?

I don't want to be part of a secrect club, I gave that up in the 1960's with the Corgi Club!

FFS!


----------



## Flibb (Nov 2, 2009)

This worked when Itried it

https://www.spotify.com/en/get-started/

sort of backdoor to create an account


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I've got a premium account with 3 invItes going spare. PM me if you'd like one.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Flibb said:


> This worked when Itried it
> 
> https://www.spotify.com/en/get-started/
> 
> sort of backdoor to create an account


Thanks - that worked for me

That's the Christmas background music sorted :lol:


----------

